# Do you think people hate Uber drivers?



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Hate? No
Indifferent, Yes
Suspicious, Yes
Distrustful of, Yes
Uber drivers are seen as Society's Fringe element, the unemployable lazy freaks
that rape women (only takes a few bad apples ? to ruin it for all)

Will "The Thrill" Jones ⬇


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Hate? No
> Indifferent, Yes
> Suspicious, Yes
> Distrustful of, Yes
> ...


Before and after


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

You forgot the option where other drivers are oblivious to Uber drivers. The average person isn't even going to recognize that a certain car is an Uber driver


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> You forgot the option where other drivers are oblivious to Uber drivers. The average person isn't even going to recognize that a certain car is an Uber driver


If you're being tailgated by a Corolla, Camry or Altima there's a 92.7% chance it's an Uber driver


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> If you're being tailgated by a Corolla, Camry or Altima there's a 92.7% chance it's an Uber driver


What is the sauce  of that figure, Tomato? ?

.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> What is the sauce :smiles: of that figure, Tomato? ?
> 
> .


 Kumquat @Who is John Galt?
It's gravy not sauce ? does ur Corolla have hubcaps, Kumquat of Australia LoL ?


----------



## Molongo (Aug 11, 2018)

Drivers hate pax.
Pax hate drivers.
Uber/Lyft exploit both.

It's the culture they've created.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

It's automatic that riders expect Uber and Lyft drivers don't know the local geography.

SAF


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Do I think LAX airport police hates us drivers? Most definitely.
Do I think people (pax) hate us? For the most part, they definitely don't respect us.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Yea I feel like one year ago it was a constant party in my car and feel good vibes all around but about the last year or so things calmed down. Many more silent pax. Groups engage the driver less. Colder environment all together. People jam out to music less is what hurts me the most. It's just a cruel cruel world.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mista T said:


> View attachment 366307


" Do people Hate Uber Drivers "?

Who Cares !



Molongo said:


> Drivers hate pax.
> Pax hate drivers.
> Uber/Lyft exploit both.
> 
> It's the culture they've created.


So Damn True



Cold Fusion said:


> If you're being tailgated by a Corolla, Camry or Altima there's a 92.7% chance it's an Uber driver


99.5% if its a Prius


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Do you remember that kid that Dell Computer put in their commercials in the 90's who said "DUDE! YOUR'RE GETTING A DELL!" ? Well we need one of those for Uber to change people's worldview of Uber.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

I’d prefer not to talk to uber drivers and get annoyed when they are too chatty. I am always polite though. I just don’t see any purpose in getting to know someone better who can do absolutely nothing for me in my life. Would I date an Uber driver? No.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Yea don't be dating drivers or getting too chummy, real talk.

PS I'm ragging on drivers in another thread right now about keeping their cups and napkins and trinkets in the center console / cup holder area. It's gross because their mouth has been all over that cup and there it is like the car has a GD centerpiece or something.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Yea don't be dating drivers or getting too chummy, real talk.
> 
> PS I'm ragging on drivers in another thread right now about keeping their cups and napkins and trinkets in the center console / cup holder area. It's gross because their mouth has been all over that cup and there it is like the car has a GD centerpiece or something.


My car. So get over yourself and get in the back if you don't like my console area...I didn't want your goofy @$$ up front anyway... Thanks and carry on....


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> What is the sauce :smiles: of that figure, Tomato? ?
> 
> .


He's a Lyft driver following Uber drivers.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Yea I feel like one year ago it was a constant party in my car and feel good vibes all around but about the last year or so things calmed down. Many more silent pax. Groups engage the driver less. Colder environment all together. People jam out to music less is what hurts me the most. It's just a cruel cruel world.


I noticed the same. That girl from NJ getting killed in NC by the dude pretending to be an Uber driver got a ton of press around here. I noticed a change since then


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

what a depressing thread. Glad I don't get any of that here. Even leave the trade stickers on when not online. No issues.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

There was a lady at my job that got layed off, who was loved by everyone. She was really destroyed by the news. So my boss said we should get her a cab to take her home. I suggested a uber. My boss (knowing I do uber) said "uber is too dangerous".

I guess I shouldnt be surprised. She has been trying to get me to quit for some time. She even mentioned with my raise I dont have to do it anymore and can focus on my day job. The most eye rolling conversation.

But when I talk to pax they appreciate uber getting drunks off the road. Pax seem more concerned with the drivers safety so they know what's up.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

so glad I only drive during daylight hours and stick to home turf. No issues and pax are happy with no complaints. So far....


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SHalester said:


> so glad I only drive during daylight hours and stick to home turf. No issues and pax are happy with no complaints. So far....


We're in the bay. I think we get a lot of working pax. People tend to be nicer too. Despite what a lot think.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

mch said:


> I noticed the same. That girl from NJ getting killed in NC by the dude pretending to be an Uber driver got a ton of press around here. I noticed a change since then


That was SC not NC. We have enough going on here without you adding to it.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

SHalester said:


> so glad I only drive during daylight hours and stick to home turf. No issues and pax are happy with no complaints. So far....


It's not everyone. I still get cool people. I definitely noticed a change though


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

mch said:


> I still get cool people


I do as well. Some talk, some don't. Some on phone call entire time. I'm good. I tune out everything except for uber lady in my ear. 
However, I drive an easy shift M-F 10a-2 ish. And stick to home area. My news year resolution will be less dead head miles. Or maybe staying at one of the 3 airports after do. Maybe.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't think Hate.., as PAX... they love that drivers are stupid enough to drive at these rates. I think pax think lowly of Uber drivers in general for sure, it is a complete cop out from getting a real job if full time, and if part time, it shows how silly you are to drive for such pathedic rates when if you really want a part time job, all you have to do is apply at places.

I don't blame pax for seeing Uber drivers as people avoiding real work and being at high risk...it's how any sane person would think when there are so many legit options out there for work.

When the concept was new and the rates made you a real profit, it made sense...now it is downright amazing anyone drives at these rates and risks that come with and I myself laugh at anyone driving at these rates in their own vehicle anytime I see a U/L driver.

My advice to all Uber Drivers...stop driving for these pathedic rates that these tech assholes have set which even they know is ridiculous...google part time jobs and go and get one. They exist and they cost you NOTHING to do with a set wage.

I literally laugh my ass off anytime I see someone driving with a Lyft bar or Uber logo anymore...the rates and risk just radiates scam. Doesn't mean I don't feel for the ones that are doing it as a gap...but I have been on here long enough to know people aren't doing it as a gap, they are avoiding either real work or a part time job and just trading any kind of car equity in the process. Sad all the way around....


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Duh, of course.

I am the first one to hate them. They are terrible drivers, just like any other Range Rover driver.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Chorch said:


> Duh, of course.
> 
> I am the first one to hate them. They are terrible drivers, just like any other Range Rover driver.


Range Rover drivers think they are driving an expensive vehicle they are driving an expensive headache, the maintenance on those is unreal..should make a movie based on it, what a shit show those things are, talk about owning a pos to look cool, that vehicle takes the cake


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

What you put out there, most times you get back. Our attitudes as drivers directly influence how we perceive the majority of pax see us.

I automatically assume the pax is going to love me and my Prius and I will love them back. Now and then that doesn't happen and I'm completely and utterly gob-smacked ?

There are always one or two exceptions of course. But those incidents often aren't about us. They are about the pax having their own personal problems. 

Uber on ?✌


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Do you think people hate Uber drivers?


Do you think Uber driver care?
?:biggrin:?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I don't necessarily think that people hate Uber drivers they just generally have a low opinion of them because of the low quality people out there driving. I use Uber, Uber doesn't use me. I hit my weekly goal and then get the hell out of there.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Do you think Uber driver care?
> ?:biggrin:?


That's true. If there's one thing I learned here is they dont give a ****. Keep your badges and stars ??


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

90% of my riders seemed to like me. 5% just ignored me and the other 5% probably didn’t like me. 

I never felt hatred.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> If you're being tailgated by a Corolla, Camry or Altima there's a 92.7% chance it's an Uber driver


98% chance that a prius u see on the road is an uber driver. I feel bad for person owning a prius that dont do ride-share. They must get stared at and walked up on by people everywhere they go.



DriversAreMean said:


> I'd prefer not to talk to uber drivers and get annoyed when they are too chatty. I am always polite though. I just don't see any purpose in getting to know someone better who can do absolutely nothing for me in my life. Would I date an Uber driver? No.


You are the type that thinks a simple hi equates to being hit on. Or even a glance into ur direction equates to being stared at or stalked.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Molongo said:


> Drivers hate pax.
> Pax hate drivers.
> Uber/Lyft exploit both.
> 
> It's the culture they've created.


divide & conqer baby one of the oldest tricks in the book

non tipping pax know what they doing by now they basically using an app to steal from a stranger

people with suspended licences, 2+ duis, people who work for 10-20$ an hour all think they can afford chauffers, people who cant afford a car (really $15 a day) of course hate the world so they despise their driver ( how this dude can afford a car making 2 tacos a trip & i cant?)

I only hate uber pax a non issue to me, if the ride is profitable 5stars if not(90+% are not) its 1 star & we never share oxygen again & since i screen thats less than 1 outta 10 trips 90+% ignores & cancels for 4+ years, if uber lyft wants a 1 star experience oh well im the face of their "company" and might have 3500+ 5 star experiences from rides ive given but over 50,000 requests saw a driver they thought was closer than the app stated so they distrust app, hundreds cancelled on & a couple hundred got the $1-2 net service they paid for lol

uber on


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

It got so buck wild in Dallas today that I was just picking up groups of random people and moving them a few blocks where it would be easier to get an Uber because there was no point in even trying to make money because you would just end up murdering your scores. Pax need to understand the selfless things I do to keep the system operational.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

freddieman said:


> I feel bad for person owning a prius that dont do ride-share


er, um, my wife has a prius and doesn't do RS. She also makes more per hour than most drivers make in a day. You know, a real job? -o:



Ian Richard Markham said:


> Pax need to understand the selfless things I do to keep the system operational.


you mean if you weren't around, things would be different for them? Um, er, ah kinda reason there are over 900K ants in the US........ I'm guess sarcasm here....



Ian Richard Markham said:


> Pax need to understand the selfless things I do to keep the system operational.


you mean if you weren't around, things would be different for them? Um, er, ah kinda reason there are over 900K ants in the US........ I'm guessing sarcasm here....


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Range Rover drivers think they are driving an expensive vehicle they are driving an expensive headache, the maintenance on those is unreal..should make a movie based on it, what a shit show those things are, talk about owning a pos to look cool, that vehicle takes the cake


Yea no Range rovers are made for people who buy new every two. Anyone selling them will tell you that straight up. But there's always someone who sees HBO's Series Ballers with Duane The Rock Johnson for the first time and he drives a nasty range rover in that series so all the chumpsters are lined up to buy those used tin cans and the world will never run out.


----------



## ubermonkey (Mar 8, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> There was a lady at my job that got layed off, who was loved by everyone. She was really destroyed by the news. So my boss said we should get her a cab to take her home. I suggested a uber. My boss (knowing I do uber) said "uber is too dangerous".
> 
> I guess I shouldnt be surprised. She has been trying to get me to quit for some time. She even mentioned with my raise I dont have to do it anymore and can focus on my day job. The most eye rolling conversation.
> 
> But when I talk to pax they appreciate uber getting drunks off the road. Pax seem more concerned with the drivers safety so they know what's up.


That's a good boss "you don't have to do this anymore" they know how degrading it is to be an Uber driver and are trying to get you off the streets at night


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> I am always polite though.













DriversAreMean said:


> Would I date an Uber driver? No.


Because you're a high maintenance woman and expect the man to pay for everything. What you want is a sugar daddy.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I hate paxholes, even Steven.


----------



## Leea (Dec 18, 2017)

S


Ian Richard Markham said:


> Yea I feel like one year ago it was a constant party in my car and feel good vibes all around but about the last year or so things calmed down. Many more silent pax. Groups engage the driver less. Colder environment all together. People jam out to music less is what hurts me the most. It's just a cruel cruel world.


Spot On. I loved driving for Uber 3 years ago when I started. Feels totally different now.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Leea said:


> S
> 
> Spot On. I loved driving for Uber 3 years ago when I started. Feels totally different now.


I guess as Mister Rogers would probably say right now, "It's a sad day in the neighborhood"


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ubermonkey said:


> That's a good boss "you don't have to do this anymore" they know how degrading it is to be an Uber driver and are trying to get you off the streets at night


I know she means well but it just comes off as controlling. I'm a big girl I can decide when to stop ?


----------



## DonRon (Sep 4, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Do you remember that kid that Dell Computer put in their commercials in the 90's who said "DUDE! YOUR'RE GETTING A DELL!" ? Well we need one of those for Uber to change people's worldview of Uber.


But instead of him getting fired for being a stoner he could get fired for being a rapist



Jay Dean said:


> I don't think Hate.., as PAX... they love that drivers are stupid enough to drive at these rates. I think pax think lowly of Uber drivers in general for sure, it is a complete cop out from getting a real job if full time, and if part time, it shows how silly you are to drive for such pathedic rates when if you really want a part time job, all you have to do is apply at places.
> 
> I don't blame pax for seeing Uber drivers as people avoiding real work and being at high risk...it's how any sane person would think when there are so many legit options out there for work.
> 
> ...


So you literally have no ass because you have literally laughed it off. I literally vomited a little in my mouth when I read this post and literally died a thousand deaths... Literally


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

DonRon said:


> But instead of him getting fired for being a stoner he could get fired for being a rapist
> 
> 
> So you literally have no ass because you have literally laughed it off. I literally vomited a little in my mouth when I read this post and literally died a thousand deaths... Literally


I do laugh literally, the other parts of my words are 'phrases' ....it takes time for some to figure this out lol.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Airport is 50 mi away. Every pax I have taken there has engaged with me in non-stop conver, no music playing. Elsewhere, 80% are very friendly, 10% somewhat, 10% silent mode, which is ok too.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

DriversAreMean said:


> I'd prefer not to talk to uber drivers and get annoyed when they are too chatty. I am always polite though. I just don't see any purpose in getting to know someone better who can do absolutely nothing for me in my life. Would I date an Uber driver? No.


I am a part-time Uber driver and haven't had a dry week in years. Would love to hear more about why you wouldn't date an Uber driver though.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

corniilius said:


> I am a part-time Uber driver and haven't had a dry week in years. Would love to hear more about why you wouldn't date an Uber driver though.


She doesn't want to date an Uber driver because being an Uber driver means that you don't have strong human ties that would otherwise keep you home at night or provide opportunities for you to go out and enjoy the festivities of various types. People with few human ties and few responsibilities should be avoided.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> She doesn't want to date an Uber driver because being an Uber driver means that you don't have strong human ties that would otherwise keep you home at night or provide opportunities for you to go out and enjoy the festivities of various types. People with few human ties and few responsibilities should be avoided.


Or better yet she knows your broke....


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> If you're being tailgated by a Corolla, Camry or Altima there's a 92.7% chance it's an Uber driver


It's hard for me to tell, everybody tailgates me: I drive a Prius.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Or better yet she knows your broke....


Broke as a mutha effin joke bro. I've got big plans though.


----------



## Jordan K (Oct 14, 2019)

KD_LA said:


> Do I think LAX airport police hates us drivers? Most definitely.
> Do I think people (pax) hate us? For the most part, they definitely don't respect us.


I don't know I driven for Uber for a year and I've never met anyone that hates me for being an Uber driver in fact all of my customers like me and respect me even the drunks. I think it's just certain members of the Democratic party I don't really think they hate us I think they're just doing this attack on Uber for political platforming purposes. Or they're getting paid by the unions in some plot the force us into a situation where we had to join a union. Who knows the only thing I know it's just political. Maybe we can use people like myself to combat their attacks on Uber. I'm a one legged amputee I've been disabled since I was 9 years old and this is the best opportunity for work and to make a living I've ever had. I've been out of work mostly since out of high school it's always been hard for me to find a job because of my disability. Think of it Democrats attack Uber also attack disabled people's best opportunity to make a living. That would really make them nervous lol. and let it be know that I had been a Democrat all my life I just don't agree with everything they say that's all.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Jordan K said:


> I think it's just certain members of the Democratic party I don't really think they hate us I think they're just doing this attack on Uber for political platforming purposes. Or they're getting paid by the unions in some plot the force us into a situation where we had to join a union. Who knows the only thing I know it's just political....


Wow, really?
Brand new member account (theoretically, at least), and this is your first post?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Jordan K said:


> I don't know I driven for Uber for a year and I've never met anyone that hates me for being an Uber driver in fact all of my customers like me and respect me even the drunks. I think it's just certain members of the Democratic party I don't really think they hate us I think they're just doing this attack on Uber for political platforming purposes. Or they're getting paid by the unions in some plot the force us into a situation where we had to join a union. Who knows the only thing I know it's just political. Maybe we can use people like myself to combat their attacks on Uber. I'm a one legged amputee I've been disabled since I was 9 years old and this is the best opportunity for work and to make a living I've ever had. I've been out of work mostly since out of high school it's always been hard for me to find a job because of my disability. Think of it Democrats attack Uber also attack disabled people's best opportunity to make a living. That would really make them nervous lol. and let it be know that I had been a Democrat all my life I just don't agree with everything they say that's all.


Sorry but this world is full of computer jobs that you could have been doing all this time. The reason you've spent so much time unemployed is because you have a piss poor attitude and whole heartedly believe in non-truths like blaming democrats. Give me a freakin break. What are your influences in your life?


----------



## nozm212 (Jul 22, 2018)

Pax see drivers as unavoidable nuisance. Their lives will be much harder without ride sharing.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

nozm212 said:


> unavoidable nuisance


That's the perfect way to describe what is going on here.

You should buy http://unavoidablenuisance.expert and develop it into something Uber related. Well idk now that I wrote it down I'm realizing how insanely long that domain is so whatever you want to do is cool with me.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

mch said:


> I noticed the same. That girl from NJ getting killed in NC by the dude pretending to be an Uber driver got a ton of press around here. I noticed a change since then


I actually prefer that the pax are scared of us , keeps them more in line. I thought about putting some reading materials in the back, like news articles about passengers that were shot in the face by their drivers , thought provoking readables like that .


----------



## SushiGirl (Aug 28, 2016)

They only hate the crappy ones. The ones that don' t put any effort into it.The ones with the smelly and dirty cars. Basically, the lazy ones that do this for all the wrong reasons....the biggest crybabies on here are some of those.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

corniilius said:


> I am a part-time Uber driver and haven't had a dry week in years. Would love to hear more about why you wouldn't date an Uber driver though.


And the Holidays are Coming !

More Drivers chasing Cash !


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

corniilius said:


> I am a part-time Uber driver and haven't had a dry week in years. Would love to hear more about why you wouldn't date an Uber driver though.


In other news, man how do you get your sex? Honest question. Not a dry week in years is pretty amazing. Good for you.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Mista T said:


> View attachment 366307


I don't think the general public really has a firm view of Uber Drivers yet. The real problem is that Uber hasn't been featured on the silver screen yet.

Time to re-make "Taxi Driver", get Deniro to reprise the role of Travis Bickel as an Uber partner.

Give the people a visual when they think of Uber.



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> It's automatic that riders expect Uber and Lyft drivers don't know the local geography.
> 
> SAF


That is true. In an Uber, I got in the back seat with a broad and told the uber driver the address and a gentle suggestion for the route.

Totally ignored me, was content to listen to the computer generated GPS verbal instructions.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

No, no I do not.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

oleole20 said:


> View attachment 366596
> 
> 
> Because you're a high maintenance woman and expect the man to pay for everything. What you want is a sugar daddy.


I'd rather have a sugar daddy than a broke Uber driver


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> I'd rather have a sugar daddy than a broke Uber driver


I know, that's why most women like yourself are hypocrites. You want to be independent but yet you want a man to provide for you. Please tell me you're not one those feminists leftists that wants "equality" and "girl power". I'm sure your PM wants you as his mistress.

Btw some drivers aren't broke, some are doing this as a side job. So don't be suprised if your next driver happen to be a doctor or a lawyer or an engineer, just don't forget to spread your (you know what) as a tip.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> That was SC not NC. We have enough going on here without you adding to it.


Yeah but "Charlotte area" includes Fort Mill and Rock Hill SC. I'm Literally 20 minutes away from Fort Mill right now.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

oleole20 said:


> I know, that's why most women like yourself are hypocrites. You want to be independent but yet you want a man to provide for you. Please tell me you're not one those feminists leftists that wants " equality " and " girl power ". I'm sure your PM wants you as his mistress.


Not a hypocrite.

It's smart and practical to be able to look after yourself. Also your responsibility to be able to. But of course I want a man with money who can also provide. Why on earth would anyone want to date a broke guy if they were able to date a rich guy who could provide a safe and secure life? Aka not an Uber driver. Called being smart.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

I think people look down on rideshare drivers in the sense that it is cheap chauffeur work. Sort of like how some people look down on Walmart employees. It didn't used to be that way -- rideshare used to be an interesting side gig thing.


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

.


----------



## BAKAD (Feb 22, 2016)

*Uber has turned a ride from a nice unique experience into a commodity*. The rider quality has gone down with the lowering of the pricing and Uber's for some reason drive toward public transportation rider.

We as drivers are invisible to most riders. _*We are the ones behind the walls, making your meals or creating the sausage. *_ Most riders just don't want to know us. *J*_*ust drive and get me there!*_

It wasn't that way a few years ago. Most of the riders then were interesting and were nice to talk to.

I found now, the less I talk, less hits I take on the ratings. * Not that I care much. *

Now days riders just put on their ear plugs and go away.

A few are still great to talk with.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

BAKAD said:


> *Uber has turned a ride from a nice unique experience into a commodity*. The rider quality has gone down with the lowering of the pricing and Uber's for some reason drive toward public transportation rider.


Public transportation, buses, streetcars, trains, are a huge segment of the transportation market. The Uber dream was never just to take over the taxi and limo segments, but was always a lot greater. This is why the valuation of Uber is so huge. Just taking over the taxi business wouldn't be worth the valuation the market has assigned to Uber.


----------



## BAKAD (Feb 22, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Public transportation, buses, streetcars, trains, are a huge segment of the transportation market. The Uber dream was never just to take over the taxi and limo segments, but was always a lot greater. This is why the valuation of Uber is so huge. Just taking over the taxi business wouldn't be worth the valuation the market has assigned to Uber.


Taking over markets that are subsidized by the masses, because they cannot stand on their own. A large unprofitable market, great strategy Uber.


----------



## Vishnu643 (Aug 23, 2017)

DriversAreMean said:


> I'd prefer not to talk to uber drivers and get annoyed when they are too chatty. I am always polite though. I just don't see any purpose in getting to know someone better who can do absolutely nothing for me in my life. Would I date an Uber driver? No.


So what your saying is, you stereotype all drivers to be stupid and/or lacking enough insight to stimulate your mind?



Ian Richard Markham said:


> Yea don't be dating drivers or getting too chummy, real talk.
> 
> PS I'm ragging on drivers in another thread right now about keeping their cups and napkins and trinkets in the center console / cup holder area. It's gross because their mouth has been all over that cup and there it is like the car has a GD centerpiece or something.


My girlfriend dating me and she is going to school for law. She doesn't have a problem with me doing uber. Why do you assume the person sucks just because he or she drives uber?



Jay Dean said:


> I don't think Hate.., as PAX... they love that drivers are stupid enough to drive at these rates. I think pax think lowly of Uber drivers in general for sure, it is a complete cop out from getting a real job if full time, and if part time, it shows how silly you are to drive for such pathedic rates when if you really want a part time job, all you have to do is apply at places.
> 
> I don't blame pax for seeing Uber drivers as people avoiding real work and being at high risk...it's how any sane person would think when there are so many legit options out there for work.
> 
> ...


NYC has rate protection. If you arent making at least $1K a week full time, you doing something g wrong.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> I'd rather have a sugar daddy than a broke Uber driver





DriversAreMean said:


> Why on earth would anyone want to date a broke guy if they were able to date a rich guy who could provide a safe and secure life?


Another word you're a gold digger and you're looking for someone who can give you a luxury lifestyle and can afford your expensive taste. There's nothing wrong with that but just admitted. Don't give me that bs about "men has to provide a safe and secure life". If your rich guy /sugar daddy provide a safe and secure life for you, would you in return be a stay at home house wife, clean, look after the kids, cook and make him a sandwich on demand?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> I'd rather have a sugar daddy than a broke Uber driver


Baby I may be broke but I pay 2k per month rent, drive a badass car, and am the original owner of a Rolex Milgauss. The thing is that if I were dating someone my parents would be so proud of me that the amount of money they give me would sky rocket so please don't see me as a traditional broke individual. For example I am allowed to buy pretty much any online widget or subscription I want like a LinkedIn Premium account or a Vimeo enterprise account or anything like that because my parents consider it to be educational. Lastly I pay $2k rent per month and my place has a view that would blow your mind. I am allowed to travel all I want also but don't because it's a lot of hassle to pack and live out of a suitcase and worrisome to have drugs on me going through airports or while I'm driving down the highway.


----------



## Jordan K (Oct 14, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Sorry but this world is full of computer jobs that you could have been doing all this time. The reason you've spent so much time unemployed is because you have a piss poor attitude and whole heartedly believe in non-truths like blaming democrats. Give me a freakin break. What are your influences in your life?


That's kind of harsh man. I'm not a hater of one party, I don't trust politicians in general. Also your criticism in recommending computer jobs it's not constructive. I've been diagnosed with a learning disability since I was a kid doctor said it was caused by the chemotherapy treatment I received for my cancer treatments which was the reason for my leg amputation. So please don't assume that modern solutions help everyone.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Sorry but this world is full of computer jobs that you could have been doing all this time. The reason you've spent so much time unemployed is because you have a piss poor attitude and whole heartedly believe in non-truths like blaming democrats. Give me a freakin break. What are your influences in your life?


demoncrats do suck.



Ian Richard Markham said:


> In other news, man how do you get your sex? Honest question. Not a dry week in years is pretty amazing. Good for you.


i don't get sex. ever. great way to avoid kids and STDs


----------



## Vishnu643 (Aug 23, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Baby I may be broke but I pay 2k per month rent, drive a badass car, and am the original owner of a Rolex Milgauss. The thing is that if I were dating someone my parents would be so proud of me that the amount of money they give me would sky rocket so please don't see me as a traditional broke individual. For example I am allowed to buy pretty much any online widget or subscription I want like a LinkedIn Premium account or a Vimeo enterprise account or anything like that because my parents consider it to be educational. Lastly I pay $2k rent per month and my place has a view that would blow your mind. I am allowed to travel all I want also but don't because it's a lot of hassle to pack and live out of a suitcase and worrisome to have drugs on me going through airports or while I'm driving down the highway.


Your a weird guy. Your opinions are all over the place. In regards to this point, who gives a **** what other people thinks. Just do you, save your money and prove them wrong through action, not just words. Gold-diggers aren't going to feel the repercussions of their choices until either A) a rich person they are forced to acknowledge (and begrudgingly respect) shits all over them so bad that they feel less than they actually are or B) are too old to attract fellow rich folk anymore and realize how lonely life will be....if they even bother with empathy that is.

Too many women in the world to hang up on the few that insult you and have no bearing on how you make money


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Baby I may be broke but I pay 2k per month rent, drive a badass car, and am the original owner of a Rolex Milgauss.


Did you see my thread here..............

https://uberpeople.net/threads/driving-uber-with-my-rolex-on-my-wrist.322598/


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> There was a lady at my job that got layed off, who was loved by everyone. She was really destroyed by the news. So my boss said we should get her a cab to take her home. I suggested a uber. My boss (knowing I do uber) said "uber is too dangerous".


Rideshare driving is the fastest growing job statistically for women, so I would say overall you're more in the right for suggesting it than not.

More women are pushing to go for it despite the risk. When you don't have anywhere else immediately to go it's one of the only places that will give you job as long as you speak the English language (and even if you don't). The stories on the news are real but they are like the very less than 1 percent of rideshare scenarios. Which those scenarios can be avoided by just not doing nights/weekend nights where the drunks wanna get sloppy.

The scenario you described is also why W2 jobs are risky and it's better to work your own company in the long run. Getting paid for what you do on your terms is better than waiting every 2 weeks for a check that can get taken away from you at any moment. It also allows you to be a freak on social media without worrying about getting fired.


----------



## Lythium (Jun 28, 2017)

DriversAreMean said:


> I'd prefer not to talk to uber drivers and get annoyed when they are too chatty. I am always polite though. I just don't see any purpose in getting to know someone better who can do absolutely nothing for me in my life. Would I date an Uber driver? No.


That's interesting, because I have changed the lives of at least two of my passengers that I know of for sure. During the week I work for a nonprofit that helps unemployed or underemployed veterans find careers after they leave the service. I drive Uber on Friday and Saturday nights to make extra money, and in talking to my pax (not in an annoying way, I shut up of someone obviously doesn't want to talk) I got two of them into the program, and they're now making $65K+ a year. There are other people that I have referred to services that could help them, but I only have regular contact with those two in particular so I can't say for sure about the others.

I'm not saying that every driver is going to magically transform your life, but you never know when or how you're going to meet someone who will.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

The people that I drive are ALL drunk cause of the hours I drive and seem happy to get a Uber at 2am on Sunday morning home! Almost all tell me to drive safe


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Baby I may be broke but I pay 2k per month rent, drive a badass car, and am the original owner of a Rolex Milgauss. The thing is that if I were dating someone my parents would be so proud of me that the amount of money they give me would sky rocket so please don't see me as a traditional broke individual. For example I am allowed to buy pretty much any online widget or subscription I want like a LinkedIn Premium account or a Vimeo enterprise account or anything like that because my parents consider it to be educational. Lastly I pay $2k rent per month and my place has a view that would blow your mind. I am allowed to travel all I want also but don't because it's a lot of hassle to pack and live out of a suitcase and worrisome to have drugs on me going through airports or while I'm driving down the highway.


Can you tell me more about your online premium widgets your parents buy you?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> The people that I drive are ALL drunk cause of the hours I drive and seem happy to get a Uber at 2am on Sunday morning home! Almost all tell me to drive safe


Luckily I've never had any dangerous drunk people. Being a guy is kind of a crutch because all you have to do is just never be confrontational with the men and then the women are always just going to be flirty and give you free back massages. You're generally not going to deal with a woman where you have to worry about being attacked and they won't want to test a man's strength any way. All of the drunk women I've dealt with are always either super emotional about some man or they flirt and/or give back massages.

Drunk guys just wanna have their driver become their wingman, so I just act that way and they reciprocate to it pretty easily. You just make them feel good about getting destroyed and that takes care of them for the most part.

As a guy you could have to worry about a flirty gay guy that gets aggressive, but it's rare. With female drivers it's tougher because a flirty, aggressive male pax is a recipe for trouble. Which I don't blame any lady that doesn't drive at night (although there are ones that have the strength to do it).


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> Rideshare driving is the fastest growing job statistically for women, so I would say overall you're more in the right for suggesting it than not.
> 
> More women are pushing to go for it despite the risk. When you don't have anywhere else immediately to go it's one of the only places that will give you job as long as you speak the English language (and even if you don't). The stories on the news are real but they are like the very less than 1 percent of rideshare scenarios. Which those scenarios can be avoided by just not doing nights/weekend nights where the drunks wanna get sloppy.
> 
> The scenario you described is also why W2 jobs are risky and it's better to work your own company in the long run. Getting paid for what you do on your terms is better than waiting every 2 weeks for a check that can get taken away from you at any moment. It also allows you to be a freak on social media without worrying about getting fired.


This is the MOST absurd post I have seen today. To encourage someone to use goober as a full time "business" is HORRIBLE advise. this is a part time side gig at most. To support a family on it is reckless and not responsible AT ALL! It is designed for extra money for the family that at real job may not give you. You are always better off with a real job.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

We just need to all work together to get our pax to love us.

Might I suggest we all play this on our radios every time we start a trip?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> This is the MOST absurd post I have seen today. To encourage someone to use goober as a full time "business" is HORRIBLE advise. this is a part time side gig at most. To support a family on it is reckless and not responsible AT ALL! It is designed for extra money for the family that at real job may not give you. You are always better off with a real job.


I'm just saying that's what the statistic is. Get mad at the statistic. Women are going to rideshare.

I generally feel any W2 job is a liability, but that's me.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> I'm just saying that's what the statistic is. Get mad at the statistic. Women are going to rideshare.
> 
> I generally feel any W2 job is a liability, but that's me.


I WANT women to drive. I am all for that. What I am AGAINST is being reckless and not responsible by trying to make this into a full time gig! No benefit's, vacation time, and your relying on a app to support you and your family. Try getting a home loan sometime with goober as your full time source of income only. Next to impossible if not impossible.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Can you tell me more about your online premium widgets your parents buy you?


Sure I mean there are many and they all do something different. Hypermart.net hosts my domain http://uberdriver.expert (do not visit because your computer will scream at you and you won't trust me after that). The domain is not ready yet but anyways my files are hosted on a different widget called Vimeo. Vimeo is a super cool video hosting site that is the industry standard. With my premium account I can view and download original files for any TV commercial or Uber add for that matter. Coca-Cola, Walmart, the biggest players have their billion dollar media content all hosted on Vimeo. I don't spend time watching content all that much however because I am busy developing content. I don't quite know what the end goal is here but I've got about one hundred short videos now hosted at vimeo.com/imarkham (this site you are welcome to visit) As soon as my Square Space site (that's another online widget) is finished my videos on Vimeo will dump over to square space via kick ass embed links and players. These super dope players and embed code is developed by Vimeo and so good that's hands down the reason that all the largest companies choose Vimeo. I mean the video adjusts it's quality on the fly depending on your internet connection speed and will max out at 4K 60fps if the pipes are large enough. PS if you check out my stuff and can do it at above 100mbps you will really have the best experience because a lot of my stuff is comprised of screen recordings which are harder than hell to compress and render.

May other online widgets are:

ianrichardmarkham.com hosted through Microsoft Office 360

ianmarkham.com hosted through hypermart.net

Site Lock SSL license which is $100 per year so that my sites can use https and not just http like uberdriver.expert is lacking at the moment.

Exchange hosting for my email **@ianmarkham.com

iCloud 10TB Cloud Storage Plan

YouTube Premium (sucks and I wish it had never been made. Look at Vimeo as a high brow not as stupid and not as ghetto version of youtube. Did I mention that YouTube sucks and they water your videos down horribly just so people in third world countries can view them on mega slow 256k connections)

I've got a youtube music account just so I can listen to my boy's Synthwave Retrowave playlist @TaylorR137 He told me to listen to it another way but I just never did it.

Do you have any online widgets?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Only when they’re driving.


----------



## Jtc0304 (Sep 28, 2019)

Mista T said:


> View attachment 366307


???


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Sure I mean there are many and they all do something different. Hypermart.net hosts my domain http://uberdriver.expert (do not visit because your computer will scream at you and you won't trust me after that). The domain is not ready yet but anyways my files are hosted on a different widget called Vimeo. Vimeo is a super cool video hosting site that is the industry standard. With my premium account I can view and download original files for any TV commercial or Uber add for that matter. Coca-Cola, Walmart, the biggest players have their billion dollar media content all hosted on Vimeo. I don't spend time watching content all that much however because I am busy developing content. I don't quite know what the end goal is here but I've got about one hundred short videos now hosted at vimeo.com/imarkham (this site you are welcome to visit) As soon as my Square Space site (that's another online widget) is finished my videos on Vimeo will dump over to square space via kick ass embed links and players. These super dope players and embed code is developed by Vimeo and so good that's hands down the reason that all the largest companies choose Vimeo. I mean the video adjusts it's quality on the fly depending on your internet connection speed and will max out at 4K 60fps if the pipes are large enough. PS if you check out my stuff and can do it at above 100mbps you will really have the best experience because a lot of my stuff is comprised of screen recordings which are harder than hell to compress and render.
> 
> May other online widgets are:
> 
> ...


No one cares about the widgets!


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Did you see my thread here..............
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/driving-uber-with-my-rolex-on-my-wrist.322598/


Wow crazy I remember reading that thread when I first joined uberpeople.net and before I owned my timepiece. Man your collection Rocks! I want a Day Date next. I just added to your thread with a video of my piece that I took the other day while the sun was high and bright in the sky just to experiment with it but I learned that close up videos of shiny things work best in a dark room using the onboard flash.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

BAKAD said:


> Taking over markets that are subsidized by the masses, because they cannot stand on their own. A large unprofitable market, great strategy Uber.


Uber provides door to door service, something city bus agencies don't and can't.

But Uber has an advantage over transit agencies, as Uber doesn't have any maintenance of fueling expenses to deal with, and no pension or health care expenses either.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Uber provides door to door service, something city bus agencies don't and can't. But Uber has an advantage over transit agencies, as Uber doesn't have any maintenance of fueling expenses to deal with, and no pension or health care expenses either.


You know what I'm tired of is people just deciding in their mind what kind of expenses a company should or shouldn't have like who are you to declare Uber's lack of fueling expenses compared to a transit company's fuel expenses as good or bad, advantageous or did-advantageous. Uber uses million dollar lobbyists on city governments in 200 cities throughout the world. The hoops they jump through for us are endless and just so we can drive our stupid little cars to take someone somewhere and then go buy a slurpee with what we just earned.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> You know what I'm tired of is people just deciding in their mind what kind of expenses a company should or shouldn't have like who are you to declare Uber's lack of fueling expenses compared to a transit company's fuel expenses as good or bad, advantageous or did-advantageous. Uber uses million dollar lobbyists on city governments in 200 cities throughout the world. The hoops they jump through for us are endless and just so we can drive our stupid little cars to take someone somewhere and then go buy a slurpee with what we just earned.


No they do all of that so they can make millions off investors and pawn the product off as drivers driving for pennies on the dollar after true expenses, paid for in full by the driver...


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> You know what I'm tired of is people just deciding in their mind what kind of expenses a company should or shouldn't have like who are you to declare Uber's lack of fueling expenses compared to a transit company's fuel expenses as good or bad, advantageous or did-advantageous. Uber uses million dollar lobbyists on city governments in 200 cities throughout the world. The hoops they jump through for us are endless and just so we can drive our stupid little cars to take someone somewhere and then go buy a slurpee with what we just earned.


I'm with you!

Altogether Now......


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> No they do all of that so they can make millions off investors and pawn the product off as drivers driving for pennies on the dollar after true expenses, paid for in full by the driver...


I'm also tired of people talking about the low pay rates because if you realize those rates then you are dumb but if you kill surge like a master your realized rates are much better. Look what I did in six hours this weekend.


----------



## Vishnu643 (Aug 23, 2017)

Fat Man said:


> This is the MOST absurd post I have seen today. To encourage someone to use goober as a full time "business" is HORRIBLE advise. this is a part time side gig at most. To support a family on it is reckless and not responsible AT ALL! It is designed for extra money for the family that at real job may not give you. You are always better off with a real job.


What constitutes a "real " job?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I'm also tired of people talking about the low pay rates because if you realize those rates then you are dumb but if you kill surge like a master your realized rates are much better. Look what I did in six hours this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 367091
> 
> ...


Oh I see
How many miles and dead miles and how much did you really make if you had to replace all the parts in your car that you use for rideshare? How much is your rideshare insurance and how much is your independent health care insurance compared to a full time regular job? How often does it surge and can you post your spreadsheet for expense deduction? Want to see how much you are making after all factors.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Vishnu643 said:


> What constitutes a "real " job?


Something that you can actually count on. You cant count on goober. If you have to ask... bro you haven't ever had a real job.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Oh I see
> How many miles and dead miles and how much did you really make if you had to replace all the parts in your car that you use for rideshare? How much is your rideshare insurance and how much is your independent health care insurance compared to a full time regular job? How often does it surge and can you post your spreadsheet for expense deduction? Want to see how much you are making after all factors.


Ok if you want me to show you my expenses then you show me your earnings from this past weekend first. If I show you my expenses now then I will have showed you two things in a row. The game is I'll show you mine if you show me yours. Didn't you go to elementary school?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Ok if you want me to show you my expenses then you show me your earnings from this past weekend first. If I show you my expenses now then I will have showed you two things in a row. The game is I'll show you mine if you show me yours. Didn't you go to elementary school?


I don't drive lol...I wouldn't at these rates and risk..if you don't want to show that is quite alright but if you factor in real expenses compared to a job, it is a whole other story..you are only taking in numbers you see on surface, you are not looking at real numbers you spend or "supposed" to spend vs what is matched by any real job with no risk of being on road or dealing with drunk crazy pax that could cause a host of other unforeseen problems and risks...


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> I don't drive lol...I wouldn't at these rates and risk..if you don't want to show that is quite alright but if you factor in real expenses compared to a job, it is a whole other story..you are only taking in numbers you see on surface, you are not looking at real numbers you spend or "supposed" to spend vs what is matched by any real job with no risk of being on road or dealing with drunk crazy pax that could cause a host of other unforeseen problems and risks...


Honestly when I worked in the OR I was scared of liability. I'm not driving a car. Car accidents happen all the time and are dealt with. Hospital stuff follows you for life. 8k trips and no problems bro. One written complaint for wreckless driving and that's it. Never de-activated, never kicked anyone out, never taken anyone to hospital or used my Narcan I carry with me. I am easy breezy beautiful smooth operator number one and I cash in sucka.


----------



## Jordan K (Oct 14, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> demoncrats do suck.
> 
> 
> i don't get sex. ever. great way to avoid kids and STDs


Haha. I'm married that's how I get sex. And too late for me, already have kids.



Ian Richard Markham said:


> Honestly when I worked in the OR I was scared of liability. I'm not driving a car. Car accidents happen all the time and are dealt with. Hospital stuff follows you for life. 8k trips and no problems bro. One written complaint for wreckless driving and that's it. Never de-activated, never kicked anyone out, never taken anyone to hospital or used my Narcan I carry with me. I am easy breezy beautiful smooth operator number one and I cash in sucka.


Good for you


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Vimeo is a super cool video hosting site that is the industry standard. With my premium account I can view and download original files for any TV commercial or Uber add for that matter. Coca-Cola, Walmart, the biggest players have their billion dollar media content all hosted on Vimeo.


The IRM network is also on Vimeo.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Funny how a lot of my friends and family members dismiss my side gig as not worth the time, especially since I have a decent day job. But when they have a question about using Uber, whom do you think is the first person they come to?


----------



## Jordan K (Oct 14, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Baby I may be broke but I pay 2k per month rent, drive a badass car, and am the original owner of a Rolex Milgauss. The thing is that if I were dating someone my parents would be so proud of me that the amount of money they give me would sky rocket so please don't see me as a traditional broke individual. For example I am allowed to buy pretty much any online widget or subscription I want like a LinkedIn Premium account or a Vimeo enterprise account or anything like that because my parents consider it to be educational. Lastly I pay $2k rent per month and my place has a view that would blow your mind. I am allowed to travel all I want also but don't because it's a lot of hassle to pack and live out of a suitcase and worrisome to have drugs on me going through airports or while I'm driving down the highway.


I've only worked as an Uber driver for a little over a year, but I'm making a good living I work full time ours and even over time amounts. I make up to $3,000 a month and with my wife's income mange to save at least $1,200 a month. I could save more if not for the kids but that's expected. I've not had any car trouble yet but I put enough into my car maintenance funds to ensure that won't be a problem. So I don't know why it's not lucrative for some. But I figure at least in my case Uber driving works due to good money management. And marital team work. As for it being dangerous I have not seen that yet. I've driven plenty of drunks but most are harmless. I've had some that display violent behavior but I mange to stay on their good side. Overall I find this job to be the most relaxing I've ever had.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

You will learn. Hard way


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Funny how a lot of my friends and family members dismiss my side gig as not worth the time, especially since I have a decent day job. But when they have a question about using Uber, whom do you think is the first person they come to?


Even if they wouldn't do it themselves, you are still an expert in the field of Uber.

I would never be a proctologist in a million years, but if I have an in depth question in the field, I will still ask my proctologist nephew, although not at the Thanksgiving dinner table.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Lythium said:


> That's interesting, because I have changed the lives of at least two of my passengers that I know of for sure. During the week I work for a nonprofit that helps unemployed or underemployed veterans find careers after they leave the service. I drive Uber on Friday and Saturday nights to make extra money, and in talking to my pax (not in an annoying way, I shut up of someone obviously doesn't want to talk) I got two of them into the program, and they're now making $65K+ a year. There are other people that I have referred to services that could help them, but I only have regular contact with those two in particular so I can't say for sure about the others.
> 
> I'm not saying that every driver is going to magically transform your life, but you never know when or how you're going to meet someone who will.


I'm an underemployed veteran, whatchu got in the Dallas area?



Ian Richard Markham said:


> Honestly when I worked in the OR I was scared of liability. I'm not driving a car. Car accidents happen all the time and are dealt with. Hospital stuff follows you for life. 8k trips and no problems bro. One written complaint for wreckless driving and that's it. Never de-activated, never kicked anyone out, never taken anyone to hospital or used my Narcan I carry with me. I am easy breezy beautiful smooth operator number one and I cash in sucka.


He was temporarily deactivated for a pax-reported scent of marijuana about 5 months ago. Only last a couple of days.



Jordan K said:


> I've only worked as an Uber driver for a little over a year, but I'm making a good living I work full time ours and even over time amounts. I make up to $3,000 a month and with my wife's income mange to save at least $1,200 a month. I could save more if not for the kids but that's expected. I've not had any car trouble yet but I put enough into my car maintenance funds to ensure that won't be a problem. So I don't know why it's not lucrative for some. But I figure at least in my case Uber driving works due to good money management. And marital team work. As for it being dangerous I have not seen that yet. I've driven plenty of drunks but most are harmless. I've had some that display violent behavior but I mange to stay on their good side. Overall I find this job to be the most relaxing I've ever had.


Good on you, putting in the time to make this work. Do you work days only?


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Baby I may be broke but I pay 2k per month rent, drive a badass car, and am the original owner of a Rolex Milgauss. The thing is that if I were dating someone my parents would be so proud of me that the amount of money they give me would sky rocket so please don't see me as a traditional broke individual. For example I am allowed to buy pretty much any online widget or subscription I want like a LinkedIn Premium account or a Vimeo enterprise account or anything like that because my parents consider it to be educational.


So basically you're saying you don't know what to do to advance your life with the full card-deck of advantages you have which many people don't? Is that the message?

I "understand" the parental perks aspect. Not everyone grew up with privilege. I did, to be fair. But how about this if we're boasting: I may be operating paycheck-to-paycheck + rideshare driving + other side gigs for cashflow, but I also have saved up a retirement account, have been a homeowner since my 20s and have an inexpensive watch. No, wait, two of them. Yes! And a budget. Which I sometimes exceed.

You're only broke if you're insolvent.


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

Yes, yes they do


----------



## Leea (Dec 18, 2017)

Jordan K said:


> I don't know I driven for Uber for a year and I've never met anyone that hates me for being an Uber driver in fact all of my customers like me and respect me even the drunks. I think it's just certain members of the Democratic party I don't really think they hate us I think they're just doing this attack on Uber for political platforming purposes. Or they're getting paid by the unions in some plot the force us into a situation where we had to join a union. Who knows the only thing I know it's just political. Maybe we can use people like myself to combat their attacks on Uber. I'm a one legged amputee I've been disabled since I was 9 years old and this is the best opportunity for work and to make a living I've ever had. I've been out of work mostly since out of high school it's always been hard for me to find a job because of my disability. Think of it Democrats attack Uber also attack disabled people's best opportunity to make a living. That would really make them nervous lol. and let it be know that I had been a Democrat all my life I just don't agree with everything they say that's all.


Turn off the talk radio bro. Hit play on a good album and relax; politics got you paranoid


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Funny how a lot of my friends and family members dismiss my side gig as not worth the time, especially since I have a decent day job. But when they have a question about using Uber, whom do you think is the first person they come to?


Why would anyone with a decent day job partake in this?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

DriversAreMean said:


> Why would anyone with a decent day job partake in this?


Because money buys things. More money buys more things.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not very materialistic in terms of possessions. I have a family that likes to do things besides sit at home and stare at the wall. Those things cost money.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Why would anyone with a decent day job partake in this?


I depend on the cash I make driving don't get me wrong but what gets me out of bed in the evening is the technology specifically the AI and Deep Learning aspect of it all. It's just so crazy how the system learns who we are and you learn what it knows and doesn't know about you. It's so smart it makes my head spin. Ask anyone on here I'm obsessed with it to no end. I read every article I can get my hands on except for the mainstream media stuff about Uber. That stuff is never good and I avoid it like the plague. You might want to think about avoiding it for yourself also because you seem to have a few misgivings about Uber. But I encourage you to read anything from a tech or business news source.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Jordan K said:


> I don't know I driven for Uber for a year and I've never met anyone that hates me for being an Uber driver in fact all of my customers like me and respect me even the drunks. I think it's just certain members of the Democratic party I don't really think they hate us I think they're just doing this attack on Uber for political platforming purposes. Or they're getting paid by the unions in some plot the force us into a situation where we had to join a union. Who knows the only thing I know it's just political. Maybe we can use people like myself to combat their attacks on Uber. I'm a one legged amputee I've been disabled since I was 9 years old and this is the best opportunity for work and to make a living I've ever had. I've been out of work mostly since out of high school it's always been hard for me to find a job because of my disability. Think of it Democrats attack Uber also attack disabled people's best opportunity to make a living. That would really make them nervous lol. and let it be know that I had been a Democrat all my life I just don't agree with everything they say that's all.


Look into a job as a security guard. They work well with disabilities, all you need is a clean record and drug free. It's minimum wage, but steady work, they provide your work clothes (uniform) and also work (in my case) around my need for part time somewhat flexible shifts. You are also driving their vehicles, using their gas money. Message me if you want more info or email me a leamca at yahoo.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> If you're being tailgated by a Corolla, Camry or Altima there's a 92.7% chance it's an Uber driver


You forgot Prius, the other 7.3% that is so esteemed it needs its own category :roflmao:


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Which one should I drive today?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

I feel people liked us a lot more before that guy killed that college student...no the whole double checking license plates and making drivers say their names is their way of saying "you're creepy and I hate that I have to ride with you"....girls use to get in front seat and be all friendly....now they all get in the back seat and act nervous...cops don't like us any more either...atleast where I'm at....the rdu police are down right psychotic towards uber drivers....i think its because they think we make more money then them....


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

I know dude I had this one lady get in while facing the rear of the car. In the backseat. Yes I said that right, she was so afraid of being looked at that she got in face backwards and sat indian style in the back seat facing backwards the entire trip. Her boyfriend or whomever that's with her says, "sorry but she gets hit on a lot". I'm just like "No, No, by all means, no need to apologize, I actually ride in every car exactly like that also Uber or not! You should start entering Uber's like this and riding like this @DriversAreMean for the entire trip because this is undoubtedly the most unmistakable sign I've ever received that I interpreted as "I ask kindly to not be bothered on this ride."


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I know dude I had this one lady get in while facing the rear of the car. In the backseat. Yes I said that right, she was so afraid of being looked at that she got in face backwards and sat indian style in the back seat facing backwards the entire trip. Her boyfriend or whomever that's with her says, "sorry but she gets hit on a lot". I'm just like "No, No, by all means, no need to apologize, I actually ride in every car exactly like that also Uber or not! You should start entering Uber's like this and riding like this @DriversAreMean for the entire trip because this is undoubtedly the most unmistakable sign I've ever received that I interpreted as "I ask kindly to not be bothered on this ride."


I ask how's your day...you can usually tell from their response if they want to be talked to or not...here lately most don't want to be talked to


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mista T said:


> View attachment 366307


I'm confident it's more: uber drivers Hating themselves.

This "self loathing" manifests to inability to Manage Expectations
of a Low skill Low Wage gig and hostility (felony, rape, kidnapping) towards Uber's paying client passengers

https://www.verywellmind.com/ways-to-stop-self-hatred-4164280


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I feel people liked us a lot more before that guy killed that college student...no the whole double checking license plates and making drivers say their names is their way of saying "you're creepy and I hate that I have to ride with you"....girls use to get in front seat and be all friendly....now they all get in the back seat and act nervous...cops don't like us any more either...atleast where I'm at....the rdu police are down right psychotic towards uber drivers....i think its because they think we make more money then them....


You should be thankful the more sheeple of Village Idiot pax are finally performing the security measures Uber pax should've been doing from day 1. Finally pax are taking some personal accountability for their own safety. I'm hoping this may lead to Uber making it mandatory for pax to upload a legal picture of their account. Pax can see the driver's picture, so the converse should be true.

So drivers can finally match a face to pax account names like "ISIS" and "Three". This would also help cut the fraud and abuse of illegally being pressured into driving unaccompanied minors like children to places like schools. Since their parents are too damned lazy or indifferent to their safety to accompany them. Or lying pax who got banned and are using a friend's account. Or unconscious drunks who get dumped in your car by their buddies. That would cut down on tragic incidents like drunk pax waking up, assaulting the driver and/or getting out the car and being hit/killed on the freeway en route to destination.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Cynergie said:


> You should be thankful the more sheeple of Village Idiot pax are finally performing the security measures Uber pax should've been doing from day 1. Finally pax are taking some personal accountability for their own safety. I'm hoping this may lead to Uber making it mandatory for pax to upload a legal picture of their account. Pax can see the driver's picture, so the converse should be true.
> 
> So drivers can finally match a face to pax account names like "ISIS" and "Three". This would also help cut the fraud and abuse of illegally being pressured into driving unaccompanied minors like children to places like schools. Since their parents are too damned lazy or indifferent to their safety to accompany them. Or lying pax who got banned and are using a friend's account. Or unconscious drunks who get dumped in your car by their buddies. That would cut down on tragic incidents like drunk pax waking up, assaulting the driver and/or getting out the car and being hit/killed on the freeway en route to destination.


Uber even let them use fake names and phone numbers and pre paid cards...aka once they robbed us or worst..its no way to track them


----------



## Jordan K (Oct 14, 2019)

melusine3 said:


> Look into a job as a security guard. They work well with disabilities, all you need is a clean record and drug free. It's minimum wage, but steady work, they provide your work clothes (uniform) and also work (in my case) around my need for part time somewhat flexible shifts. You are also driving their vehicles, using their gas money. Message me if you want more info or email me a leamca at yahoo.


Thank you for the recommendation, but I already tried security. I couldn't keep up. They constantly dumped the shifts of others who called out sick which seemed to had happen a lot. Got burned out fast. Also I've lived so long with my leg amputation it feels like I'm getting worn out the older I get. Taking it's toll perhaps. All I really know is your not supposed to feel this worn down at 38. At least I don't think so. I've come to accept that the more I learn the less I actually know.


----------



## Jordan K (Oct 14, 2019)

Cynergie said:


> You should be thankful the more sheeple of Village Idiot pax are finally performing the security measures Uber pax should've been doing from day 1. Finally pax are taking some personal accountability for their own safety. I'm hoping this may lead to Uber making it mandatory for pax to upload a legal picture of their account. Pax can see the driver's picture, so the converse should be true.
> 
> So drivers can finally match a face to pax account names like "ISIS" and "Three". This would also help cut the fraud and abuse of illegally being pressured into driving unaccompanied minors like children to places like schools. Since their parents are too damned lazy or indifferent to their safety to accompany them. Or lying pax who got banned and are using a friend's account. Or unconscious drunks who get dumped in your car by their buddies. That would cut down on tragic incidents like drunk pax waking up, assaulting the driver and/or getting out the car and being hit/killed on the freeway en route to destination.


Those are all good points. I agree your right.

Some times I work days. 


NauticalWheeler said:


> I'm an underemployed veteran, whatchu got in the Dallas area?
> 
> 
> He was temporarily deactivated for a pax-reported scent of marijuana about 5 months ago. Only last a couple of days.
> ...


 sometimes I work days, but lately I have been working evenings through late night shifts. Waiting in the airport app driver waiting lot seems the best way to make more while driving less. It saves miles and gas. It also makes available more time to relax and rest. You know the saying ( work smarter not harder ).



Leea said:


> Turn off the talk radio bro. Hit play on a good album and relax; politics got you paranoid


Your right and weary.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Yeah I think for every 50-100 pax there’s that 1 who just loves to hate. I think they are the passive aggressive ones who do things like leave gum stains.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

oleole20 said:


> Another word you're a gold digger and you're looking for someone who can give you a luxury lifestyle and can afford your expensive taste. There's nothing wrong with that but just admitted. Don't give me that bs about "men has to provide a safe and secure life". If your rich guy /sugar daddy provide a safe and secure life for you, would you in return be a stay at home house wife, clean, look after the kids, cook and make him a sandwich on demand?


This is the assumption that that person can pull one.

im also a bit offended.

why does the male always have to be the "breadwinner"?

i honestly don't want a "deadbeat"

but I also don't want to feel like I have to limit myself or pretend to be stupid just so the guy feels manly.

what's that line in crazy rich Asians?

yeah.

eta,this wasn't directed at you. More so folks like the one you quoted.

I'm also horrible at cooking.

if the guy I fall for is a chef, ?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

When Uber first came out I was a very bad pax. Not for stains spills or messes or smells but because I was bad about getting on driver's cases' a lot. If they didn't have a phone mount, if the music sucked, if they didn't go the exact way I wanted them to go. Keep in mind I would not take my first Uber trip as the driver until another three years had gone by. This is also before Uber communicated a rider's rating to the rider. But one time I asked the driver about my rider rating and he said man I don't remember but it wasn't good. So right then and there I ordered up another quick Uber and called and asked for my rating and he said 4.59. I thought in my head, "well if on amazon.com a product has 4 stars that's good". So after cancelling that dude after he gave me my rating I waited until my next Uber ride a few days later to boast about my 4.59 but when I told this driver about my stellar rating he said, "No"


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> In other news, man how do you get your sex? Honest question. Not a dry week in years is pretty amazing. Good for you.


Keep your circle small and active.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> This is the assumption that that person can pull one.
> 
> im also a bit offended.
> 
> ...


My comment was directed towards @DriversAreMean and not women in general. If you check her previous posts, she label ALL Uber drivers are losers and broke. She rather be with a sugar daddy because "men has to provide a safe and secure life", something a driver cannot give her. I don't care who she wants to marry, I simply questioned what can she provide for her man. I'm still waiting for her answer.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Oh snap! That works for both genders?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

corniilius said:


> Keep your circle small and active.


Do you mean like a circle of girl friends?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Do you mean like a circle of girl friends?


Yes and friends with benefits.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

corniilius said:


> Yes and friends with benefits.


Hate, not hate, but really dislike the phrase "friends with benefits"


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Hate, not hate, but really dislike the phrase "friends with benefits"


Ok then, bed buddy.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

corniilius said:


> Ok then, bed buddy.


Nah I mean it's cool and all I just feel like the only girls who do that are ugly


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Nah I mean it's cool and all I just feel like the only girls who do that are ugly


I've had 2's and 10's. Looks have less to do then what you are both after.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Hate, not hate, but really dislike the phrase "friends with benefits"


I feel you bro. It's total settle for less.


----------



## Lythium (Jun 28, 2017)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I'm an underemployed veteran, whatchu got in the Dallas area?
> 
> 
> He was temporarily deactivated for a pax-reported scent of marijuana about 5 months ago. Only last a couple of days.
> ...


For now we're located in Jacksonville, FL but are looking at expanding next year, and our first location will be in Texas. PM me your LinkedIn contact info and I will get in touch with you.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Jordan K said:


> Thank you for the recommendation, but I already tried security. I couldn't keep up. They constantly dumped the shifts of others who called out sick which seemed to had happen a lot. Got burned out fast. Also I've lived so long with my leg amputation it feels like I'm getting worn out the older I get. Taking it's toll perhaps. All I really know is your not supposed to feel this worn down at 38. At least I don't think so. I've come to accept that the more I learn the less I actually know.


Look into a different security company. My permanent position (so far) is to drive a truck around scaring away potential squatters, Those Who Dump and ... Uber/Lyft driver who don't find it trashy to poop on someone's private property when there are several fast food joints nearby.



Jordan K said:


> Thank you for the recommendation, but I already tried security. I couldn't keep up. They constantly dumped the shifts of others who called out sick which seemed to had happen a lot. Got burned out fast. Also I've lived so long with my leg amputation it feels like I'm getting worn out the older I get. Taking it's toll perhaps. All I really know is your not supposed to feel this worn down at 38. At least I don't think so. I've come to accept that the more I learn the less I actually know.


How about trying dispatch for 911? I understand the pay is pretty good and wouldn't stress out your leg.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

They think they are better than Uber drivers.


----------



## John McYeet (Feb 10, 2019)

If you’re foreign yeah. If you're not foreign no.


----------

